# Mir fehlen effekte!



## DieManDie (11. Februar 2002)

Hmm ich hab mir gerade Adobe Phothoshop  zum ausprobieren runtergeladen und wolt mal nen par sachen ausprobiern um zu testen ob es verständlich fuer mich ist also hab ich hier in die toturials gekuckt und festgestelt das ich da sachen nicht machen kan 

z.b.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10901 

Rendering Filter und nun noch auf 3D-Transformieren<-----Das hab ich nicht!

oder...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8659

Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Schwingungen <------und das auch nicht!

kann mir jemand sagen warum ?


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Februar 2002)

welche Photoshop Version hast du dir denn runtergeladen ???


----------



## Rentier (11. Februar 2002)

tja... ich hab auch probleme...

ich (oder eher nen kumpel von mir) hat nämlich ne legale version von photoshop und die iss deutsch ):

die ganzen actions sind aber alle für englisches photoshop und funzen nich ):

ich will aber so gerne aqua buttons ohne mich ne stunde hinzusetzen


----------



## Homie25 (11. Februar 2002)

Wahrscheinlich hast du die Trial Version ist doch klar das dort nicht alle Funktionen enthalten sind die auch in einer Originalversion sind. Also hol die die Originalversion und alles ist paletti.


----------



## messias (12. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

hi!
@ rentier...

ich weiß nich was dein problem is... wenn die tuts auf englisch geschrieben sind, dann haben sie eben die englischen namengebungen fuer die filter... das is ja wohl klar... musst halt schaun, das du dir entweder das englische zulegst oder wie ich, wenn du tuts benutzen willst, einfach uebersetzen tust... 
greetz


----------



## Rentier (12. Februar 2002)

ja nun is das aquabutton action aber richtig lang 
und ich bin faul und mag das ned übersetzen ;-)

und wo sollte ich denn bidde ne englische version herbekommen? mein is nämlich legal (na gut, ausgeliehen für n paar tage) da werd ich mir doch jetzt nix illegales anschaffen wo ichs doch auch so hab


----------



## messias (12. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

ob dus glaubst oder nich, ich habs auch legal 

also... hab das aquabutton tutorial auch schon in einen anderen thread gepostet, aber hier nochmals fuer dich... 

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/buttons/aqua.php
greetz


----------



## SirNeo (12. Februar 2002)

Hatte mit dem Übersetzten eigentlich auch bisher keine Probleme, jagst die Seite durch nen Übersetzter. Den Rest reimt man sich dann zusammen. So hat das bei mir bisher immer funktioniert.


----------



## Rentier (12. Februar 2002)

so meinte ich das ned...

ich hab hier n action auf der platte rumhängen, und das sollte eigentlich aquabuttons machen...

nun verwendet der aber die englischen begriffe in PS, wenn der nen Layer erstellt heisst der dann schonmal Ebene und das klappt dann nich!

sonst währe es auch kein problem aber das macht ja arbeit das selbst zu machen


----------



## Yasemin (12. Februar 2002)

Ja dann musst du die aktion eben bearbeiten und sie ins Deutsche umschreiben. Aber das ist vielleicht genaunso viel "Arbeit" wie den Aquabutton selber machen. Und so schwer ist das auch nicht, außerdem hat man ein viel besseres Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## AciDemon (12. Februar 2002)

....und man lernt was dazu!


----------



## Rentier (12. Februar 2002)

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/buttons/aqua.php

ich komm mit dem tut nich klar... irgendwo is da bei schritt 3 nen fehler drin...
probiert das mal aus... suckt echt voll!


----------



## AciDemon (12. Februar 2002)

ich hab dieses tutorial schon mal gemacht...hat einwandfrei funktioniert.

wo ist denn das problem genau? ich meine, schritt 3 ist gross.

ich nehm mal an das du die transformation hinkriegst oder?
ausserdem kannst du ja schauen, ab welchem bild es nicht mehr stimmt...und die ebenen siehst du sogar auch noch...

aber eben, beschreib es mal genauer...


----------



## code_red (12. Februar 2002)

@ rentier: jo den Fehler hatte ich auch !!!

Ich weiss gar nicht was Ihr alle hier habt mit deutschen und englischen Original Versionen. Entweder hat man ne deutsche ORIGINAL Version die wirklich funzt oder ne deutsche Kaputte !!! Man könnte sich auch nochmal die Mühe machen alles zu deinstallieren oder sich eine "Sicheheitskopie" ausm Netz ziehen, wo ggf. noch Plugins oder zusätzliche Filter / Aktionen hinzugefügt sind. Oder kann auch mal wieder sein das ich hier was nicht verstehe !!!

Na ja antwortet mir wenns falsch ist 

code_red


----------



## SirNeo (12. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rentier _
> *so meinte ich das ned...
> 
> ich hab hier n action auf der platte rumhängen, und das sollte eigentlich aquabuttons machen...
> ...



Hmm.... Hab das wohl falsch verstanden, sorry.


----------



## messias (12. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

hm... @ code_red ... ich hoff du bist das naechste zeil der polzei, dir is klar wieviel du dafuer bezahlen musst?

rechnen wir mal zusammen . adope photoshop 6.0 = cs. 1000 €

der vater von nem kumpel von mir is anwalt... hat mir erzaehlt , das du doppelten preis des programms und 250 € fuer die CD bezahlen musst...

also 2000€
    + 250€
________________
      2250€

so... und da ich mal schaetze das du nich 2250 € beziehungsweiße 5500 mark einfach so bezahlen kannst... schaun wir mal wie lange du dafuer in den knast muesstest... die rechnen dir 15 mark pro tag ab... das sin ... mom... *rechen* acja nur nebenbei ! rechenschieber ownz!
das sind! 366,6666667 
auf gut deutsch ein jahr im knast  na dann noch viel spass mit deiner "sicherheitskopie" wie du sie nennst!


----------



## TheVirus (12. Februar 2002)

Am besten erstellst du dir selber ne Action.

Mach das Aqua button tutorial bis du raus hast wie's geht. Dann zeichnest du einfach eine Action auf für dein Photoshop, welche version auch immer!

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## code_red (18. Februar 2002)

Oh ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich für den Gebrauch des Wortes "Sicherheitskopie" !! Entschuldigung liebe tutorials.de-members !!! Ich gehöre trotzdem leider zu den Leuten die es in Erwägung ziehen sich Original-Programme zu kaufen. Ist mir lieber als mit irgendwelchen Grünen Schnittlauch-Heinis rumzudiskutieren.

PS: Photoshop kostet: 1029 € 

Greetz code_Red


----------



## dritter (18. Februar 2002)

Hmm.. Langsam wirds hier aber offtopic. 

Also mal zurück zu dem Thema: 
Kann an dem Farbmodus liegen... Denn: z.B. Der 3D-transformieren filter funktioniert nich t in CMYK... Also: Farbmodus checken...


----------



## nexus (20. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rentier _
> *http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/ps/tutorials/buttons/aqua.php
> 
> ich komm mit dem tut nich klar... irgendwo is da bei schritt 3 nen fehler drin...
> probiert das mal aus... suckt echt voll! *





> @ rentier: jo den Fehler hatte ich auch !!!



So, und mit mir sind wir jetzt 3 Leute die bei Schritt 3 nicht weiterkommen. 

Und zwar ich habe das Problem genauer bei: "Ebene "Rand" mit der Farbe "616161" füllen". Also das ist zwar kein Problem, aber nach diesem Schritt bleibt das Bild bei mir grau, und zwar auch nach allen anderen Arbeitsschritten bis zum Schluss. Weiß da jemand was ich falsch mache, bzw. wie muss ich das "füllen" verstehen ?

Wäre dankbar wenn mir da jemand den entscheidenden Tipp geben könnte. 

MFG

 nexus


----------



## Brainworm (21. März 2002)

Also Leute, habe jetzt das Aqua Button Tutorial auch mal ausprobiert und habe grade bei Schritt 4 beendet. Das Ergebniss habe ich mal dran gehängt.

Bis auf ettliche Fehler und Aussagen, die sich auf alle Ebenen beziehen könnten ist es nicht so schwer. Wer sich bissel mit Photoshop beschäftigt, dürfte eigentlich drauf kommen. Manchmal ist halt was anderes gemeint, als da steht  Zum Beispiel ist mit rechter Maustaste immer die Linke gemeint ect. 

Falls jemand noch weitere Fragen zu dem Tutorial hat, kann er sie per PM, ICQ oder auf meiner Page stellen (Signature).

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## Brainworm (21. März 2002)

So fertig. Für den ersten Versuch mit dem Aqua Button gar nicht so schlecht.

Alles nach Tutorial, außer Schritt 6 das Ende geändert, wo es um Lich1 und Licht2 geht.







cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## Robat (22. März 2002)

hi,

dieses tutorial ist echt für den A**** ! Bei Schritt 3 gehts ned weiter ! Sobald man die Fläche "Rand" mit grau füllen muss und die markierng da löschen muss geht NIX mehr ! führt man dann den gau. weichzeichner aus und stellt dann die ebenenoption von "Rand" auf multiplizieren wird die komplette Fläche dunkelblau ! 

Also entweder mach ich da was falsch, oder es stimmt was mit dem tut nicht ! sollte ich etwas falsch machen, dann sagt mir bitte WAS?!?!

Gibts das tut vieleicht auch in englisch ??? vielleicht versteh ich da ja mehr  !

cya 

Robat


----------



## nexus (23. März 2002)

*Endlich*

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich das Tutorial gemacht habe, bis ich endlich auf eine Lösung gekommen bin. 
Mein Fehler lag daran, dass ich teilweise die falschen Ebenen bearbeitet habe. 
Wo im Tutorial z.B. steht " Ebene "Licht auswählen (Strg + rechte Maustaste)" habe ich die Ebene Licht ausgewählt und bearbeitet. Richtig wäre aber gewesen nur mit der STRG Taste die Auswahl auszuwählen. Bearbeitet wird aber eine andere Ebene. 
Wobei, kann mir jemand erklären wofür bei den Lichtebenen "Farbig abwedeln" gut sein soll. Dadurch wird bei mir der Button viel zu dunkel, deshalb habe ich das einfach weggelassen. 
Aber immerhin habe ich jetzt mal einen Button gemacht, der zumindest Ähnlichkeit mit einem AquaButton aufweist.


----------



## Brainworm (23. März 2002)

War das mit dem Farbig abwedeln im Vorletzten Schritt wo man die beiden Licht Ebenen bearbeiten sollte?

Wenn ja, dass hab ich auch weg gelassen bzw. bissel rum gespielt, da beim Farbig Abwedeln was ganz anderes als auf dem Beispiel Pic drauf war.

Falls jemand interesse an einer einfachen Lösung von Glas Buttons hat, kann er sich ja mal melden, hab nen Stil erstellt (Ebeneneigenschaften -> Stil) der dem Glasbutton Stil zu 95% ähnlich ist. Es muss dann nur dieses weiße Licht oben hinzugefügt werden. Hab mal nen Pic dran gehängt, was mit dem Stil gemacht ist und ca. 10 Sekunden gedauert hat.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## t0ny (23. März 2002)

*hmm*

brainworm, es ist erstaunlich. ich lese das photoshop-forum schon seit ein paar monaten und muss sagen, dass du auf fast alles eine antwort parat hast! respekt...
ich habe den quabutton auch schon ausprobiert und bin auch - wie einige user - beim dritten schritt hängen geblieben. ich versuche gerade eine einfachere lösung zu erfinden, entdecken, etc. aber so richtig klappen tuts auch nicht. ich werde einmal den webmaster der seite anschreiben und hoffe, ein 'idiotensicheres' tutorial zu bekommen !  

mfg
t0ny


----------



## Mythos007 (24. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Bitte beachtet das Topic dieses Threads hier
das da lautet => Mir fehlen effekte! - also
hat es eigentlich gar nichts mit dem Aqua-Butten
zu tun ... Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------

